# Help! Tank re-seal



## BCGEORGE16 (Apr 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where/who does tank re-sealing? I have a 75 gallon I need some touch ups on or perhaps full re-sealling just to be on the safe side. Help


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Try doing it yourself, not that difficult, and way cheaper.
Watch this video

HOW TO: Reseal an aquarium - YouTube!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> Try doing it yourself, not that difficult, and way cheaper.
> Watch this video
> 
> HOW TO: Reseal an aquarium - YouTube!


Ditto! I resealed a 55G awhile ago and it was pretty easy, just make sure to get the right type of silicon...


----------



## BCGEORGE16 (Apr 12, 2013)

Did you guys take off the plastic boarder as well? Did you find resealling the tank hard?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Always best to reseal the whole thing....new silicone does not bond to old silicone. And I dont remove the plastic trim when I do it.

Here are some good articles that helped me learn to do it properly:

Resealing an Aquarium, by Nick Spinelli best article

How to Repair and Reseal Aquariums: Fixing a Leaky Seal or Replacing a Broken Pane of Glass in a Tank | Suite101.com

here's a great vid, I believe this is one of the members here:[




 another vid:





 You'll want to make sure you don't go too deep into the joint. the first article explains best how to cut out the old silicone , as well does the vid.

Also here's is a thread about the sealants:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/silicone-sealant-aquariums-7448/

Resealing a tank is more time consuming than it is hard. Hope this helps & good luck.*


----------

